# Best bullet for .270?



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shooting Remington Core-loc 130 grain bullets, my Ruger will group less than an inch at 100 yards. The problem is, they don't exit the deer. No exit holes make for very little blood trail. I hate to give up accuracy, but I REALLY don't want to give up a shot deer! Which bullet gives you the best performance once it meets the meat?


----------



## Drauka (Aug 1, 2012)

diffrent guns by the same manufacturer are going to like diffrent bullets. 

I shoot Hornady ammo mostly anymore, just because my guns seem to like it. 

stick with 130 grain and try some diffrent soft point ammo.


----------



## Pfatdaddy (Aug 5, 2010)

I have switched to Federal Fusion in all of my guns. They are fairly inexpensive and shoot great. Big exit holes in all calibers. Good Luck!!


----------



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

You may want to try a heavier version of the same bullet,and the only reason I say that is because it may be hitting the animal so fast that it,s
coming apart.I sure dont think it,s the caliber or the gun,that caliber has been in the top 5 in sales since it came out.Good Luck ,Mike


----------



## spottail (Mar 1, 2011)

I shoot 130 grain super X softpoint. The cheap stuff. Never shot a deer that needed to be tracked. I've killed some big hogs with that load too.

I shot an elk with my 270 using barnes X bullets all copper. They went right throught it and it never flinched. hit it four times in a spot about 6 inches. It took a few steps and fell over.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

took 10 Deer with 9 shots the last two seasons with Federal Vital Shok 130 grn Ballistic tips.

I walked up on a small buck in a little wind ,the first day of gun season and quickly raised the rifle and fired.
An "un described" Deer I didn't even focus on yet dropped like a rock down range and well to the right of the buck I was shooting at .

Damn you should have felt my heart sank as this unintentional deer was going around in circles on the ground and the Buck I shot took a beautiful leap into the heavy brush.
I felt sorry for the "other deer" as it was looking at me and hopelessly trying to get away. I even was thinking of taking the thing to a Vet for a few seconds before I snapped out of what the press would do with that! 

"hunter shoots deer and then brings it to the vet " 

I then finished the struggling deer off with my knife and tried to figure out how the hell I could be 12 feet off at 30 yards.

scope was tight so I go over and see what happened to deer 1
I did see some blood so I feel better but also confused.
I find him piled up not 20' inside the brush with a large exit wound after being shot just above the heart and to the rear.

still puzzled I go over and can not find any wound at all on deer #2
Nothing at all. 
as I skin the deer i start to see hemorrhaging on the backbone where I find the complete copper Jacket of my ballistic tip.

I am still using this Ammo because I bought 5 boxes. other than the 2 for 1 shot I have been very pleased with it.


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

*Hornady*

I have a Ruger M77 MII in .270 that I shoot the Hornady 140 SST with(red tip). Opens up just fine and have never lost any game.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

This specific issue has been discussed in earlier threads. 
I went to a 130 grain ballistic tip a few years back in my .270, and although the deer were killed, I wasn't getting exit wounds. I stepped up to 140 grains with a noseler tip, and bingo. problem solved.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Barnes!


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

I was shooting the federal shells with the Barnes triple shock for a while solid copper hollow point an had no complaints on performance just price 50$ a box then I tried the Winchester power max 130grain .270 it a bonded copper jacket hollow point bout 22$ a box an I love them but as already mentioned differed guns like diff bullets I have also had good performance with the federal fusions in 130gr sp .270 in a bar they are inexpensive as well an did the job I just like the hollow point myself exit wound or not they are devistating!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I have been shooting Hornady 130 SST's from my Tikka because they hole each other at 100 yds, I haven't shot anything with them yet so I can't personally vouch but they came highly recomended by multiple people.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hornady 130 SST for the win!!!


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. Looks like the rules haven't changed, try different loads to see what the gun likes. Then shoot deer with it to see how it performs. The first part is easy, now I just need someone to bring about fifty deer to the range so I can figure out the second part!


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

.30


----------



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Winchester Fail Safe Bullets*

Black Tip with Silver Casing. 140 grain.


God Bless


Moose


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I have had nothing but good things to say about Fusion 130 gr. Very accurate and all but two DRT.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Winchester Super X 130gr power points. I've been shooting these for years and have never had a problem. I've tried different ones and had the same exit problems you had with the core locks and monarchs. Tried the Remington accutips and liked them but they are $35 a box compared to about $15-$17 for the winchesters. Great groups at under an inch at 100 yards and 8 times out of 10 they are drt or only go 20 yards. 

Another note, it's all about what your gun shoots good and the most important is shot placement. You can shoot every bullet on the market but without the correct shot placement you can just give it up.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Luckily, placement hasn't been a problem. I started out bowhunting so I kinda keep waiting for double lungs like I was launching an arrow. I'm just not getting exits. The buck I took season before last was shot at 52 yards just behind the shoulder. The only bones hit were ribs. I cut the bullet out just under the skin on the off side! He only went about 30 yards but there was NO BLOOD trail at all!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Tomslick66 said:


> Luckily, placement hasn't been a problem. I started out bowhunting so I kinda keep waiting for double lungs like I was launching an arrow. I'm just not getting exits. The buck I took season before last was shot at 52 yards just behind the shoulder. The only bones hit were ribs. I cut the bullet out just under the skin on the off side! He only went about 30 yards but there was NO BLOOD trail at all!


I am not an expert hunter by any means, but me and my son shot hornady last year and out of 4 deer, 2 of them dropped in their tracks, one ran about 40 yards into the woods and the other about 150 yards. No blood trails on either one that ran off... Switched to remington core loct this year to try something different...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Core Lokts have been around for so long for a reason.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I shot one last year with the core loc 130. Although it went through, it did not have much of an exit wound. It was a shoulder and heart shot, so only 20' of tracking but still would like to see a quarter size exit or better myself! Guess thats what rages are for? Lol


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Here's some actually field testing of the Winchester power max 130gr .270 not trying to just say it will make a hole it is also a consistently accurate round!


----------



## HideBuster (Aug 15, 2012)

I've used a box of everything through the years seeing what the rifles like and the Barnes Vortex is by far the most destructive I've used. In a .270, I have a 3-4 inch exit wound and complete shoulder is gel. In my 300 wsm, you can put your hand in the hole. Drastic overkill, but we don't track any. lol


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

Monolithic if cost is not an issue. Bonded if it is.


----------



## BowChamp (Nov 24, 2009)

Tomslick66 said:


> Shooting Remington Core-loc 130 grain bullets, my Ruger will group less than an inch at 100 yards. The problem is, they don't exit the deer. No exit holes make for very little blood trail. I hate to give up accuracy, but I REALLY don't want to give up a shot deer! Which bullet gives you the best performance once it meets the meat?


How many deer have you lost with this setup.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

No deer lost so far but came close. I'm looking to cut the chances of it happening before it does.

TREX, that's a great shot but my .22 mag will do the same thing if I hit 'em between the eyes! BTW, how did you get it to lean into the end of the barrel like that?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Cheap winchester superX does the job. It's not sexy, but it gets good penetration, holds together and silverdollar exit wounds. Had one go 40 yards once but it gave me a blood trail Ray Charles could follow.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

Tom. It sounds like you may have been shooting ballistic tips. I was shooting them before you could buy them at academenemy. same bullet at 12 steps didn't exit a bull elk. Same box I loaded. At 400 yards 3 shots pass through both lungs. It may work fine for you out past about 100 yards. most gunsmiths I talked to said the ballistic tip was meant to be a long range bullet. Bullet just doing what it is meant to do.
But it does sound like you got all your deer. I like that better than a long blood trail that finally stops bleeding. 
Any rate. there are several bullets that wont expand enough to stop. That means all energy which exits ...........you get the pic..
If your gun likes them. Then they aint that bad,
Shoot straight.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Tomslick66 said:


> No deer lost so far but came close. I'm looking to cut the chances of it happening before it does.
> 
> TREX, that's a great shot but my .22 mag will do the same thing if I hit 'em between the eyes! BTW, how did you get it to lean into the end of the barrel like that?


Apple corn mixed with bath salts brotha you can get real close to them after they munch on that!!!


----------



## BowChamp (Nov 24, 2009)

If you must try something different. Look at the nosler partition. Does alot of damage inside and gives an exit hole about the size of a nickle. I would stay with 130gr. bullet weight.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Come on hunting season so I can start comparing boo-boos!


----------

